# Is crying a sign of weakness?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

When was the last time you cried and why?


----------



## dkarazhov (Dec 2, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> When was the last time you cried and why?


I happen to think it's a good thing. It seems to release some pressure and negative thoughts. Is usually a sign of relief and progress.

Last time I cried was recently because of a statement from my therapy, which got deep down into my brain and triggered some realisation about my anxiety beliefs. It's like all of a sudden you break out of a prison.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

No, I don't think its weak.
I cried a couple of times earlier this year because I was suicidal.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Not at all!
Late last night/early this morning was the last time I cried. Too much to go into, but all is well now. That's all that matters.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't really cry for myself -but articles or news reports about the abuse of children,animals,the elderly or the disabled get me misty eyed every time.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

It can be a sign of having enough.. I find it quite difficult to get to that stage.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

I can't stand this mentality. I don't when it started but it needs to be done away with. It's only harmful. 

I guess the last time I genuinely cried was when I had to go have the family dog put down after she got run over and her hips were broke. That was around four years ago. I don't cry that easily.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

If it happens, it happens. Don't hold back.

Cried almost everyday throughout my childhood. Haven't cried in months.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I cry pretty much every night and yes I do think I am pretty weak.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's not a sign of weakness. It's okay and completely normal to cry, it releases emotions rather than keeping them inside. It helps even more when you are crying to someone who cares.

The last time I cried was probably a couple days ago. I lost two grandparents very recently and every time I think of them I cry.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I can't explain it but... I have been wired to see it as a weakness, at least in men. This world is pretty cruel in that sense. In a way girls have evolved to be cryers because it gets them attention/sympathy of people which is beneficiary. But guys on the other hand have evolved and are socially conditioned to not be able to express any complicated feelings. Eventually you kinda end up like me, I can be very stressed, sad etc but I can't bring myself to cry. I will experience, anger, rage, depression maybe melancholy but I have been taught not to cry so I don't cry.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

It's just a normal reaction to stress. There are theories that emotional crying releases excess stress hormones and this is why some people feel better or calmer after crying. I often a bit feel better after crying. I just don't cry in front of others because I don't want to be judged. When people cry around me, it's just awkward because I don't know what to say or how to comfort them. But I don't consider them weak.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't think it's necessarily a sign of weakness in others, but I always think it's a sign of weakness in myself. I feel disgustingly humiliated and ashamed of myself when I end up crying in front of someone. Ideally, I would remain stoic at all times.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Man, due to really bad SA I cried every time I received any kind of attention up until the age of maybe 12. All it did was cause more embarrassment.

I would've killed to be a non-crier..


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

about twenty minutes ago.. because I'm crazy.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

last night
reason: song hit me in the feels


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I cried yesterday, because Ralphie's dad was in the know and got him a BB gun.

I'm over 30 and female and I cry over a lot of things now that do not even make sense. It sucks! 

I refuse to call it weak though.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

once I was crying at an airport and a female airport attendant I was talking to while crying looked back at me and looked sad and felt bad for me, LOL, how embarrassing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I cried while watching the Santa Clause movie in the scene where the teachers had their childhood toys and playing with them in the gymnasium.

Then when the female lead character opened up her present and got the Baby Doll.....I had to hold it back.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't think it's a sign of weakness, but I don't like people to see me cry. The last time I did was a few weeks ago, my Dad has COPD, emphysema and lung cancer and he got really bad sick and was delirious and I had to practically carry him around the house for a few days before we ended up calling 911. It really hurt me to see him that way. It was also the first time I'd cried at all in at least 2 1/2 years because I usually keep all that stuff inside and act like nothing bothers me. My Dad is a little better at the moment, he just came home from the hospital today actually.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

In my society, it's a clear sign of weakness, so...better hide it.

I last seriously cried 8 years ago, but in the meantime there were some movies that brought a tear or 2.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> In my society, it's a clear sign of weakness, so...better hide it.
> 
> I last seriously cried 8 years ago, but in the meantime there were some movies that brought a tear or 2.


I've had a few of those, but I don't really count that as a serious crying spell.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_No, crying is not a sign of weakness. I see it as a sign of strength. Not everyone has the guts to embrace sadness. Is anger or happiness a sign of weakness? No. So why should sadness be? All emotions are equal in my opinion.

As for me, last time I cried was almost 5 months ago. It was the first time I had cried in years. I was pretty depressed because I felt completely hopeless, felt like I was a failure and that I would be forever alone. I was drinking alcohol too which fueled my emotions even more. I normally don't drink, but I was on vacation in Germany with my 2 friends and I wanted to try vodka. Surprisingly, I liked it more than beer, even though I don't really like alcohol. Anyway, each time I drank some of the vodka, I felt myself becoming sadder and more frustrated. Eventually I couldn't take it anymore. I ran off and went to the toilet where I sat for like an hour or so. I was shocked to find tears running down my face. I didn't expect that at all to happen, but it did. _


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I've done so much crying in the last eight months. I used to only cry once or twice a year. But it's better than feeling sad but being unable to cry- that is torment.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's a release of positive emotions to help make you feel better, it's one of your bodies natural coping mechanisms. Feeling bad isn't strength, there's no point trying not to cry if you need to.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I cried a little bit 14 hours ago, because of something beutifull ..not sad..


----------



## Unluckyiguess (Apr 3, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I don't think it's a sign of weakness, but I don't like people to see me cry. The last time I did was a few weeks ago, my Dad has COPD, emphysema and lung cancer and he got really bad sick and was delirious and I had to practically carry him around the house for a few days before we ended up calling 911. It really hurt me to see him that way. It was also the first time I'd cried at all in at least 2 1/2 years because I usually keep all that stuff inside and act like nothing bothers me. My Dad is a little better at the moment, he just came home from the hospital today actually.


Glad your dad is feeling better.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Of course it is, it is when you are unable to control your emotions and become overwhelmed to the point that your tear ducts start spewing fourth liquid :lol

I wouldn't worry too much about it though, people who don't cry are likely to exhibit weakness too.. none of us are superman. I hate crying, I don't cry in front of other people, because I really don't want people to pity me.. I hate being pitied.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I don't think it's necessarily a sign of weakness in others, but I always think it's a sign of weakness in myself. I feel disgustingly humiliated and ashamed of myself when I end up crying in front of someone. Ideally, I would remain stoic at all times.


Yup, this exactly.

When other people cry, I dont look down on them at all. But when I cry I feel like a weak idiot. I feel terrible. The last time I cried was probably a month ago when I thought of my parents dying earlier than most people who arent raised by grandparents. I was alone though. Ive come close a couple times at work, but Im usually always able to stop myself.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Unluckyiguess said:


> Glad your dad is feeling better.


Thank you, he seems to be doing much better. He starts the cancer treatments next month and we're all hopeful they will be able to clear it up.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, for like a whole month straight I cried daily because of how ugly I am.. and I don't really consider myself weak.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I pretty much cry and scream in the inside everyday from the pain, if that counts. What I wear on my face is nothing but a mask of disguise.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

blue2 said:


> I cried a little bit 14 hours ago, because of something beutifull ..not sad..


Seriously?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

nubly said:


> Seriously?


no not really, I did get a tear in my eye in the past, if I was watching a programme or film that I got really into, with mayby a sad ending or something or was bittersweet, last time I really cried was 3 years ago at a funeral of a man, that was a close family friend, and acted like a second father to me ,I guess after my own father died young....


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

No, I don't think that crying is a sign of weakness. I think that if you're sad or hurt you should be allowed to cry without judgment. It makes me especially mad when people think that guys can never cry because it's a sign of weakness or when they tell them to "Man up."


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes

Especially for men anyway.

Men who cry for petty **** need to man the **** up seriously.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> Yes
> 
> Especially for men anyway.
> 
> Men who cry for petty **** need to man the **** up seriously.


----------



## Ikamono (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't see it as a weakness per say; but I don't like it at all and I've never known how to react. I do not want to cry ever, and it's resulted in me feeling minor emotions for the most part.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't remember the last time I cried. Crying can show weakness. Showing weakness is never a good thing.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

No.
Plenty of things, both positive and negative, can get me teary. But I rarely "properly" cry.

The only time when I didn't cry at all, even if I would've wanted to, was when I was still on my anti-depressant medication. So no crying, but was I at my strongest back then? Nope.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Like every day of the Christmas holidays. Wanting to just go back to happier times like in childhood.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Boy= Yes

Girls=No


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

straightarrows said:


> Boy= Yes
> 
> Girls=No


damn i'm a boy, so i am weak....ahh well i must play the hand i'm dealt i guess....


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't think crying is a sign of weakness. It takes courage to face your feelings, not so much to stuff it or run away.


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

Unless it's over something completely stupid I'd say it's not a sign of weakness.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Only if you consider the human condition as an inherent weakness.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I hate crying in front of people. I don't think it's a sign of weakness, just embarrassing, and it means the conversation is basically over.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> Yes
> 
> Especially for men anyway.
> 
> Men who cry for petty **** need to man the **** up seriously.


this is so stupid.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> this is so stupid.


Its not stupid

Crying isn't a mans trait


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> Its not stupid
> 
> Crying isn't a mans trait


It's a human trait. Both women and men can cry, without judgement.


----------



## Machala Chonga (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes. I looked down on kids who cried when they got hurt in elementary.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

A name said:


> Unless it's over something completely stupid I'd say it's not a sign of weakness.


Yup.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

SilentLuke said:


> It's a human trait. Both women and men can cry, without judgement.


nice.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Certain times yes. For example, i cried at work recently. It was a sign of weakness. The other person was stronger that me. I couldnt take it. I lost. But last night i cried because i had to release and let go. So that i could feel better and move on.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, it's a sign of strength. Having the ability to show emotion makes you strong.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

It is a sign of weakness .

I feel the World . . Spitting at me in the face . . and I have to humiliate myself by wiping off its warm saliva rolling down my cheeks . .

I guess it's only a sign of Strength if you're a Man . . and have the courage to break social norms of what is expected of men . That's my understanding .


----------



## Melodic (Apr 16, 2009)

It depends for what reason. If it's not for attention seeking or manipulation for example (where there may be flaws in character subjectively), I don't think it shows weakness, as there may be a reason behind it, and it really is cathartic to let tears flow. In fact, to me it shows emotional sensitivity and it would be liberating if people shed tears when they wanted to, rather than bottle it up and present a false, emotionless exterior.


----------



## halb (Oct 29, 2012)

I cry often at home but I never cry in public because that would be embarrassing. Also because I don't want to show others that I'm weak minded.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Crying because you didn't get your way - Yes, weakness
Crying over a family member or pet dying - No, certainly not a sign of weakness


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't view it as a sign of weakness at all. I think I'd feel better if I cried once in a while, to release some built-up anxiety. Sadly, I cry very rarely. I don't cry out of self-pity and such. I can tear up when I listen to music or when I get moved by a scene in a movie, or something. I always cry when I watch studio ghibli films, for example. My throat is usually thick from the beginning to the end, and I cry on and off. I can't really explain why. I guess they are so beautifully made that I get emotionally involved, instantly.

People used to call me "strong" when I was younger, because I didn't show much emotion. But I'm just detached(like most people who never cry).


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

I initially thought "no", but after thinking for 20 seconds longer, I decided that it is a sign of weakness. It's a sign that you've allowed something, or someone to affect you, make you feel hurt, etc. Of course, there's nothing wrong with being weak during a certain time. I'm not surprised by the vote percentages, because it's thought that crying can make you stronger, and all that. 

I cried really bad last night, due to letting a family member affect me. My own fault, because it's nothing new. My heads been killing me all day now. Ha. Go me.

I'm curious to read the other answers.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Nope, just a sign of being human.


----------



## hollowman32 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, it sort of depends on what you're crying about like someone earlier said. However, I think people cry because of a perceived weakness. But, in general, if you're a man, please don't do it, especially in public.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Not a sign of weakness to me, crying, feeling sorry for yourself, it's all part of coping. Might not be best to do it in front of everyone as many people do perceive it as negative, but the action in itself is actually good. For me, bottling up feelings doesn't work, I'd keep acting happy till one day the thought strikes me that I've been lying to myself for days, weeks, months, maybe even a year and then I'll be way worse off than if I let myself be down every once in a while.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Typically? Probably.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No, I don't think it's a sign of weakness, but I think a lot of people do. My parents do. I've never seen my dad cry, not even when his parents died. I don't think he ever has. Seriously. The last time I cried it was after having a flashback of the day my girlfriend killed herself. And the hundred times before that, too.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Crying is a natural coping mechanism and there's nothing wrong with it. Of course, anything can be taken to excess and If you go so far as to literally cry over spilled milk you may want to think about finding the deeper reason as to why you're so sensitive.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

If you CONSTANTLY do it then it is. Crying can be good because it helps you vent out your feelings but you gotta know when to and when to not.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Real men cry.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Not at all. 
Unless you are bawling all over the place in public, crying is a great way to let off negative emotions.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I wouldn't have thought it is. If you're crying at every little thing, I think that's a bit strange and probably a weakness.

I pretty much never cried during my teen years. Nothing ever really bothered me. During my younger years, the only time I remember crying was when my grandad died. That would have been when I was 11. I don't know why, but I've become a little bit more emotional since then. I wouldn't say that I actually properly cry, but I get a bit teary after watching something sad on TV or playing a video game. I never cry at any kind of event that happens in real life. Never has my anxiety or depression made me cry. I also will never cry in public.

It's probably not PC to say it, but I would find a man that cried a lot a little weird. I remember one of my friends at school used to cry quite often. Any little fall and he would cry. It was weird to me. I would understand it more if it was a woman.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes it's a sign of weakness but weakness is not a bad thing. It's quite a wonderful thing really, would be romantic to be able to share it with someone. Wish I could. But no, frankly it's just me and my tears.


----------



## dark (May 10, 2010)

Yes, we are in denial if we do not think so. But so what if it is? Why cant we be weak from time to time and show our emotions? Than again I see people who refuse to cry as a sign of weakness too. You are too scared to show your emotions that you bottle them up and pretend. It can go both ways. But yes, I cry when I am sad and weak.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

It is if you want it to be. What one considers a strength, another could consider a weakness and vice versa. If someone doesn't approve of what you're doing, find someone who does


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

No. Being religious is a sign of weakness.


----------

